

Evening project: QR code tells you what time it is (click to pause) - inportb
http://inportb.com/clock/

======
cobrabyte
Developer may want to add some whitespace margin around the QR code (as per QR
specs). I can't get the code to scan using any of the 4 different QR reader
apps I have on my iPhone.

Very cool concept though.

~~~
inportb
You are right. The white border is required. Thanks for pointing it out!

------
GrooveStomp
It's too fast for any of the smartphones at our office.

~~~
inportb
Yeah, I realized that... now you can click to pause/resume. Thanks for
playing, though :D

~~~
GrooveStomp
Even with the pause my phone doesn't recognize it. It might not have been too
fast before, afterall. Do I need a special QR reader to read them?

